# Berlin is such a beach babe.



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

He's got this modeling thing down. 

...Up next, SI swimsuit addition 

We went to Lake Michigan today. I finally found a public beach that allows dogs. His first time with sand, and Lake Michigan, which lucky us - there was a beach hazard today, so the waves were crazy. May as well have been the ocean.  He did good, and enjoyed himself by digging huge holes, and carrying around huge sticks. 

This is my favorite picture. :wub:






The shoreline.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Love it!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Mr. September

Very handsome boy. You can tell he enjoyed himself!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Absolutely love Love LOVE the last one and the second one! Wish I had a beach nearby to try the last one


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He is super handsome!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, the first and last photos are awesome


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Great pictures!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

He's beautiful! :wub:
...and growing up so fast!

 Kat


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Great photos! Love the first and last as well


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very handsome. 

What town did you end up going to, to get to the beach?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks again guys! 



KatsMuse said:


> ...and growing up so fast!
> 
> Kat


Yes he is! I cannot believe that next thursday marks exactly ONE year since he came into my life. Time flies! 



LaRen616 said:


> What town did you end up going to, to get to the beach?


I took him to Fort Sheridan forest preserve, its in Highland Park! I know dogs arent allowed at IL State Beach, or any in Chicago, except the dog beach....so this place is awesome that it allows dogs. Can't wait to go back.  You should bring Sinister!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Love the pictures! Berlin looks soo handsome, he would make a great doggie model, lol.
I'm glad you found a great beach to take him to, I miss having water, but I guess the mountains aren't so bad!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Where is the beach?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Volcano, the beach is in Highland Park, IL. Its part of Fort Sheridan Forest Preserve. 



Bear GSD said:


> Love the pictures! Berlin looks soo handsome, he would make a great doggie model, lol.
> I'm glad you found a great beach to take him to, I miss having water, but I guess the mountains aren't so bad!


Haha thanks Tory  And hey, i'd choose mountains over a beach!! Would move to CO in a heartbeat!! Who knows- maybe we will be in ~1.5 years.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

He looks great!!
Love the foot print & paw print !


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

We used to go to that beach to drink beer when I was a kid, Ill try and get apache there. Were trying dock diving this weekend in Carol Stream.


----------



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

Good lookin dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks again guys  

Volcano, we are going there too. Berlin is entered in the competition. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

Hes a great looking dog. that beach looks like heaven for him.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

beautiful pictures, so nice to live close to Lake Michigan...


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks! Yes the beach was heaven for him, and it is nice being so close to a large ocean-like lake - he had alot of fun! I cannot wait to head back there in a few weeks once the fall colors really start to show.


----------

